# 1967 GTO options and other info



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Here is a scan of 9 pages from the Dec. 1996 "Legend". Definitive? Complete? Who knows. But it is fun. Win a bar bet by proving that the HD 3 speed was made by Ford. Red fender liners were a $27.54 dealer-installed option. Enjoy.


----------



## Irishmic (Sep 24, 2013)

Great info ...thanks for posting


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Interesting about the 3 speed trannys, the gear ratios are very close.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

If I read the stats correctly, the standard M11 3 sp was column shift only. I have yet to see an original 2 bbl '67 or one with a column shift.


----------



## LARRY HANSON (Dec 22, 2013)

If you want to see a 2 bbl carb 1967 gto go to you tube and punch in 1967 gto mariner turquoise and you can see my 2 bbl carb with his& her floor shifter one of only 2967 built


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

LARRY HANSON said:


> If you want to see a 2 bbl carb 1967 gto go to you tube and punch in 1967 gto mariner turquoise and you can see my 2 bbl carb with his& her floor shifter one of only 2967 built



Nice car, but low production numbers don't make it more desirable or higher priced. My brother owned a numbers matching 2 bbl carb'd 400 '67 GTO for many years. It went OK, but it wasn't the more desirable 4-bbl higher HP car most want. :thumbsup:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

That said, most 2bbl 'economy' GTO's were adult bought and adult owned from the get-go, and were not thrashed like the standard models. 50 years later, most 2bbl GTO's are in better overall shape because of this. Something to consider.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

I always felt that any 3 x 2 '67's might have started life as 2 bbl cars.....


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

pjw1967 said:


> I always felt that any 3 x 2 '67's might have started life as 2 bbl cars.....


They certainly didn't start life as a 3x2, as it wasn't offered after '66. Alot however were changed over from the quadrajet due to the mystique of the 3-2 bbls and a lack of understanding of the Quadrajet.

Mine started life as a 2 bbl. It was replaced before I got it and someone had put the Quadrajet on an Edelbrock Torker manifold. What a dog! Once I put the factory correct manifold on it and the correct Quadrajet, it REALLY woke up! All of a sudden I had low end torque that had previously been non-exsistent.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

3x2 will flow more air then a 4bbl. More air more power.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Rukee said:


> 3x2 will flow more air then a 4bbl. More air more power.


Yup!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

For a time back in the '90's, I ran a '66 tripower set-up on my '67 GTO ragtop. Stock 400 with low compression heads. I then re-installed the original Q-jet to get a smog inspection done. It's been on there ever since. With the tripower, the car was an animal. With the Q-jet, not so much. No dyno tests were made, but it felt like a 50-100 HP difference. The car is nowhere _near_ as fast with the stock Q jet compared to that big tripower set-up. Especially on the freeway at speed. Gets better fuel mileage, though!


----------

